# Joomla vs. HTML



## couture57 (Apr 6, 2007)

I need some advice. I have a large Joomla site which recently got me in trouble with my webhost, as I was on shared hosting and they said I was using too much server resources. They forced me to upgrade to VPS serving (either that or lose my site altogether) which is working okay as far as the server resources go, but has other problems. My site is nearly 20 GB in size, and I am at 90% of the allowed disk space, so they bug me about that every day. The main problem is that I can't keep up the expense of VPS hosting for very long. This is a fansite for a computer game, with no revenue - it's a hobby site. I have the DOCman component running, and it has about 10,000 files in it. We have over 500 members, and a busy Fireboard forum component, so you can see where the server resources would be a problem. Bandwidth didn't seem to be the problem, as the bandwidth on the shared hosting was "unlimited" and we were using about 60 GB a month.

My question is, I'm considering building a scaled-down version of the site on a shared hosting account with another company. I was thinking that a plain HTML site would use less resources. I am considering building a site with nothing but a plain HTML home page with a link to a SMF forum, and a link to the index of the files folder, where the files would be available for direct download.

What would be the server resource usage of this type of site compared to the Joomla site? Would it be small enough to go back to (affordable) shared hosting, or am I just fooling myself, not knowing enough about how it all works? I know that Joomla works entirely with scripts, and there would be no scripts on the new site, except in the SMF forum.

I am in a quandary about what to do. I wish I could just keep the site as it is, since it is a lovely Joomla site with a lot of nice components, my users love it, and I have spent a year building it into its present state. But it is just not possible to keep paying the money for VPS hosting, and I'm trying to figure out a way to get back into shared hosting yet still keep the features that my users like the most, the forum and the files for download.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

A site of plain HTML uses almost no server-side processes, so to answer your question about server resources of a plain HTML site vs. Joomla, the difference is noticeable. But you'd lose the ability to do anything server-side...


----------



## couture57 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I figured that was the case, but I needed to ask someone to find out.
It is conceivable that I could build what I need using plain HTML, but my skills are pretty rusty and it will take WEEKS. I may have to just bite the bullet and go ahead and pay for Dedicated hosting.

I am not a happy camper right now.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

I would stick with Joomla but look for a different web host.

http://www.bluehost.com/tell_me_more.html


----------

